# Smart Philippines Sim card Registration



## maemopas (2 d ago)

Please help us as we are done registering our Smart Philippines Sim Card. We received an SMS that we cannot register our sim if roaming is active. Any response will be helpful. Thank you.


----------



## KatanaDV20 (Mar 27, 2020)

maemopas said:


> Please help us as we are done registering our Smart Philippines Sim Card. We received an SMS that we cannot register our sim if roaming is active. Any response will be helpful. Thank you.


If its any help, this is from the Smart website:


> To disable the service, just text “ROAM OFF” and send to 333 in order to use the SIM in the Philippines.








Roaming - Activate







smart.com.ph





Also see here:





How To Activate/Deactivate SMART Roaming Feature?


For Postpaid Subscribers: To activate/deactivate international roaming via Web Connect: Go to www.smart.com....




wickedsago.blogspot.com





Alternatively just pop into a local SMART store and they will help you.

Is the Roaming setting on your phone turned off for the SMART sim?


----------



## maemopas (2 d ago)

Thank you. We are here in Malaysia and Smart Center is not an option. Yes our roaming is turned on and once turn it off, we will not be able to turn it on. Do you know any other option?


----------



## KatanaDV20 (Mar 27, 2020)

maemopas said:


> ..our roaming is turned on and once turn it off, we will not be able to turn it on.


This is interesting, why will you not be able to turn it on or off when you please?

I am on my UK sim here and regularly turn data roam on-off.

You can get a free membership on the SMART website from where you can manage your SIM. Give that a try and see if you can manage the roaming from there. Go here:

Create a My Smart Account now


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

maemopas said:


> Thank you. We are here in Malaysia and Smart Center is not an option. Yes our roaming is turned on and once turn it off, we will not be able to turn it on. Do you know any other option?


You do need to be a permanent resident or on a more permanent visa/Philippine citizen in order to register otherwise the registration will be limited to your visit date.


----------

